# My Photos Are NOT OK to Edit



## ph0enix (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm wondering why so many people use that setting.  It hinders your learning process, IMO.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 23, 2012)

Because they are the GREATEST


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 23, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Because they are the GREATEST



And so many people here would want to take their great photos, edit them and use them to make money!


----------



## CowgirlMama (Jan 23, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Because they are the GREATEST
> ...



That is the fear I've heard expressed. I figure, if I'm still learning, why would someone steal my sub par work?


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 23, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Because they are the GREATEST
> ...



LOL! Yep we're all hanging on the *beginners* forum looking for photos to steal. I have no problems with watermarks, but I find it kinda funny when someone has been shooting for a week and creates a watermark.


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 23, 2012)

If someone wants to steal your work, a little red or green flag on your profile isn't going to stop them.  It's also illegal for them use the images for themselves whether you give editing permission or not..


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 23, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> If someone wants to steal your work, a little red or green flag on your profile isn't going to stop them. It's also illegal for them use the images for themselves whether you give editing permission or not..



This it true. You're not giving away any rights by allowing people to edit.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 23, 2012)

Watermarks <---deserve a thread of their very own


----------



## e.rose (Jan 23, 2012)

My question is... why does it bother you so much?


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's a question though! If you someone edits an image for you, it is ethical to lay claim for the quality of the photo? Is it still completely your photo or should you give credit?

I'm guessing it still your photo. From the way I've hear it PP is just the modern day form of film processing. You don't give wal-mart credit when you develop your prints. 

What do you think?


----------



## Helen B (Jan 23, 2012)

My reason is very simple. Someone edits one of my photos. It looks much better, because I am such a bad photographer and a blind slug could do Photostrop, or whatever it is called, better than I can. I lose my job when the client discovers she can get better pictures, cheaper from someone else. I wallow in self despair, spend all my money on gin, and can't afford to feed the cats. Do you want two innocent kitties to go hungry? Well do you?


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 23, 2012)

I originaly had 'not ok to edit' marked because I though it meant they could edit the image in the original post, not post a new edited version in the thread. Not sure why I thought that and soon came to my senses and changed it.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 23, 2012)

And how many photographers register their images with the U.S. Copyright Office? 

Just saying "this photo is mine!" is not going to stop the evil internet. That's why I won't complain when my images are stolen, because there's little I can do about it anyways.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 23, 2012)

I used it when I first signed up because I had NO idea what I was getting into (in more ways than one, lol), and didn't want to give permission to a bunch of internet strangers to take my photos (which, no, are not professional or even good necessarily--but dadgumit, they're MINE) and do who knows what to.  For all I knew, I was gonna post a photo of my little boys (haha...it'd have to be an OLD photo, since they are currently about 6'5" and 6'8") and someone was gonna make them look fat, and pimply and put a mustache on them.

Yes, I'm a bit of skeptic, lol.

As soon as I realized the actual POINT of "My Photos are OK to Edit" I quickly changed my selection. In fact, I wish there was a "PLEASE Someone with Some Skill Edit My Photos."


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 23, 2012)

Helen B said:


> My reason is very simple. Someone edits one of my photos. It looks much better, because I am such a bad photographer and a blind slug could do Photostrop, or whatever it is called, better than I can. I lose my job when the client discovers she can get better pictures, cheaper from someone else. I wallow in self despair, spend all my money on gin, and can't afford to feed the cats. Do you want two innocent kitties to go hungry? Well do you?



No! NOT THE KITTIES!


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 23, 2012)

e.rose said:


> My question is... why does it bother you so much?



I didn't say it bothers me.  I said I wonder why people do it.  I've seen it a bunch of times where KmH wanted to edit someone's photo to show them what a much improved version would look like but the person wouldn't allow edits so they end up losing out.  I think beginners who use that setting cheat themselves out of a valuable learning tool.  That's all.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 23, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Here's a question though! If you someone edits an image for you, it is ethical to lay claim for the quality of the photo? Is it still completely your photo or should you give credit?
> 
> I'm guessing it still your photo. From the way I've hear it PP is just the modern day form of film processing. You don't give wal-mart credit when you develop your prints.
> 
> What do you think?



I get your point--it's all just post-processing, whether it's a lab or a computer software program, but personally, for digital photos, I wouldn't USE someone else's edited version of MY photo anywhere that might even give the impression it was my work. I'd only use it to learn how to do the same thing myself and then I might post the result somewhere else.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 23, 2012)

Because I find that the majority of the time, people butcher photos in the name of enhancing here.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 23, 2012)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> I didn't say it bothers me.  I said I wonder why people do it.  I've seen it a bunch of times where KmH wanted to edit someone's photo to show them what a much improved version would look like but the person wouldn't allow edits so they end up losing out.  I think beginners who use that setting cheat themselves out of a valuable learning tool.  That's all.



I have to say KmH has helped me so much by editing some of my photos and telling me how he did it and sending me links. Peano had also helped me tremendously with my editing abilities. 

I can understand why some people do it though. Some don't want a bunch of newbies playing with their work. But...for newbies it is a valuable tool.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 23, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > My question is... why does it bother you so much?
> ...



I think, in my time here, I had one person still not allow an edit after asking. I put them on ignore. If I can't visually show what I am talking about, when they asked for help, well, I won't bother with them in the future.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-ok-edit.html?highlight=Photos+not+ok+to+edit
I like how you think: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...oto-gallery/188489-my-photos-not-ok-edit.html
Old thread, same title. LOL


----------



## kundalini (Jan 23, 2012)

Chiller said it best (and most of you have no idea of who I speak of) .......  My Camera, My Vision.


It's nice to be asked and if asked by someone I get along with, I usually don't have a problem.

For newbies, I suggest to open up for edits until you have a handle on things.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 23, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> I'm wondering why so many people use that setting.  It hinders your learning process, IMO.



Agreed. It shows that the person has closed his/her mind already. No point in giving that person feedback.


----------



## Mo. (Jan 23, 2012)

Helen B said:
			
		

> My reason is very simple. Someone edits one of my photos. It looks much better, because I am such a bad photographer and a blind slug could do Photostrop, or whatever it is called, better than I can. I lose my job when the client discovers she can get better pictures, cheaper from someone else. I wallow in self despair, spend all my money on gin, and can't afford to feed the cats. Do you want two innocent kitties to go hungry? Well do you?



Nooooo kitties ;(


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 23, 2012)

sm4him said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a question though! If you someone edits an image for you, it is ethical to lay claim for the quality of the photo? Is it still completely your photo or should you give credit?
> ...



I feel the same. I don't neccessarily think there is wrong with using someone's edit, but I personally like to examine the edits done to my photos and try to match what someone else did if I like the edit.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 23, 2012)

good or bad, my photo works are my art form and I don't want anyone just "fixing" my art without the decency of asking first. For that and only that reason. If asked, and I have been, I allow you to show me your take


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 23, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> good or bad, my photo works are my art form and I don't want anyone just "fixing" my art without the decency of asking first. For that and only that reason. If asked, and I have been, I allow you to show me your take



Agree with your points. Don't mind if someone offers their interpretation if I'm asked first. But I have seen edits that butcher my photos (which has happened on this forum) that were intended to "fix" my work. 

That being said, I'm open to seeing others interpretations. I just don't like seeing radical deviations that I find are in poor taste.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 23, 2012)

Because my edit is the greatest already.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 23, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Because my edit is the greatest already.


----------



## bhop (Jan 23, 2012)

I really don't care if people want to show me their version of any of my photos.  The original is still *my* version and nothing anyone else does to it can change that.  

I don't get why someone would get so worked up about it... If the new version looks crappy, then so what?  Like I said, it's someone else's version, not yours.  If you like the results, then use the new info you've learned.  If you don't like it, ignore it and be secure in the fact that yours is better.  If it's something I don't want people messing with, I probably wouldn't post it on any forums anyway.


----------



## One2 (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree with the general consensus that for a person new to photography it does them a great disservice to not allow their photo's to be edited.  For the seasoned photographers I guess it's their prerogative to now allow their photos to be edited.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 23, 2012)

Not too long ago a mother posted a photo of her child for c&c. A forum member thought they'd be a sport and change the shape of the child. The mother was offended and the folks in the thread kind of lashed out even though she allowed edits.Thoughts?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 23, 2012)

Dominantly said:


> Because I find that the majority of the time, people butcher photos in the name of enhancing here.


This is the reason I have it set that way.

It doesn't seem to be as common anymore, but it used to be that anytime you posted a picture, the first replies were crappy edits of your picture.


----------



## photog4life (Jan 23, 2012)

see i always get physced out by it! like there was a picture just a week ago that someone posted that i thought i could have done something with but since he had do not edit checked i was scared to even ask...


----------



## Tee (Jan 23, 2012)

I've seen maybe 5 total edits in the almost 2 years I've been here that were better than the original. If someone critiques my work then I'll use YouTube or other tutorials to fix. I don't learn better by seeing someone else's butchering it but if someone tells me what they don't like then I like to figure it out on my own. Imagine that...someone who doesn't need hand holding.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 23, 2012)

I just don't like my images hosted all over the place. I realize someone can grab it and upload it anyway, but that is what it is.


----------



## MommyOf4 (Jan 23, 2012)

I can see both sides of this argument. I dont really see that its that big a deal either way though, its just a matter of how comfortable a person is with sharing their work. For me personally as someone new to photography I feel like it can only help me and if i dont like the "new" edit then who cares! No harm done.


----------



## Redeyejedi (Jan 23, 2012)

are we talking about photos imbedded/uploaded for critique and comment or photos in the gallery?
and is noob-status a function post count, join date, or photographic skill-set?


----------



## SCraig (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not saying I'm great nor am I saying that I have nothing to learn.  I will say that when I post an image on a forum it has had some thought put into it and at that time I'm relatively pleased with the results.  I'm not against people showing me how to make my shots better but I prefer to decide who has the right to make changes to them and who doesn't.  Ask and I'll most likely say "Yes".

There's also the fact that I don't need people telling me how to "Fix" something in Photoshop or Lightroom or something else that I don't use.


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't think I've ever been asked and said NO, to anyone who wanted to edit my images.
Usually if they ask, I just let them do it. No big deal.

Just ask Gipson. Fooker made one of my pics look like a bad episode of Gilligans Island.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 23, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Just ask Gipson. Fooker made one of my pics look like a bad episode of Gilligans Island.


Are you sure he actually edited it?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 23, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> I don't think I've ever been asked and said NO, to anyone who wanted to edit my images.
> Usually if they ask, I just let them do it. No big deal.
> 
> Just ask Gipson. Fooker made one of my pics look like a bad episode of Gilligans Island.



You mean this one?    The one where  you said a STORM was rolling in.. and I just couldn't see it in your original? So I emphasized it a bit! lol!






from this one


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 23, 2012)

SCraig said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Just ask Gipson. Fooker made one of my pics look like a bad episode of Gilligans Island.
> ...




Oh yeah. I'm sure.
If you saw what he did at the time............believe me it was good for a GOOD laugh


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 23, 2012)

Speak of the devil. 
There he is now.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 23, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> Oh yeah. I'm sure.
> If you saw what he did at the time............believe me it was good for a GOOD laugh



I am glad it made you laugh.. it was meant too!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, Charlie...Great Edit!!!:thumbup:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 23, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Wow, Charlie...Great Edit!!!:thumbup:



made me LMAO as I was doing it.. knowing the reaction it would get....


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 23, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I am glad it made it you laugh.. it was meant too!



Huh? Just check out that vocabulary folks.
lol


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 23, 2012)

lmao


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 23, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad it made it you laugh.. it was meant too!
> ...



quit mispelling my spelling, you backwoods Lothario!      lol!  



cgipson1 said:


> I am glad it made you laugh.. it was meant too!


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 23, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



*Misspelling*.
LOL
You didn't misspell anything until you misspelled, misspelling.
hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Overread (Jan 23, 2012)

My feeling has always been that many who have it set to Not ok to edit are the members of the site who are not specifically here to learn. We do have photographers who have many years experience and they've already gained a level of understanding to the point where what they show is generally the final result that they want. They may will still welcome critical assessment, but in general they are hearing viewpoints rather than out to actively see their work chopped and changed over and over - further many are just here to show rather than be in the critique game (we've the galleries to - not just the beginner section ). 

As said earlier, most who have "no editing" will often allow it in select situations when someone asks.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 23, 2012)

SCraig said:


> There's also the fact that I don't need people telling me how to "Fix" something in Photoshop or Lightroom or something else that I don't use.



Typically, I only post edits to show crop possibilities, which is hard to describe with text.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 23, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > There's also the fact that I don't need people telling me how to "Fix" something in Photoshop or Lightroom or something else that I don't use.
> ...


You are absolutely right, and I agree.  Unfortunately there is no criteria stating that this can be edited and that can't and these members can edit my photos and others can't.  I respect the abilities of a lot of people on this forum, and would never deny them permission to edit one of my shots, to the contrary I'd appreciate it, but I'm not willing to open them up to anyone performing any edits.

Overread stated my personal position much better than I could have (thank you!).


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 23, 2012)

Bossy said:


> I just don't like my images hosted all over the place. I realize someone can grab it and upload it anyway, but that is what it is.



I'm not sure I follow you.  We're mainly talking about images embedded in posts.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 23, 2012)

This thread delivers.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 23, 2012)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I follow you.  We're mainly talking about images embedded in posts.



Yes but for me to edit a photo and post it back here I would have to upload it onto my Flickr account. Think that is what she(?) meant.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 23, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> I'm wondering why so many people use that setting.  It hinders your learning process, IMO.



I agree!  IMHO pretty much every photo can be improved - - and learned from.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 23, 2012)

MTVision said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Megan, that would make sense except that Bossy has posted photos here the other day (through photobucket).


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 23, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering why so many people use that setting.  It hinders your learning process, IMO.
> ...



You're missing gsgary, cgipson1 and LightSpeed in the shot!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 23, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> > ph0enix said:
> ...


Yeah, but she has control over that account.  If I posted an edit of one of your photos, hosting it on my Flickr account - you would have no control over it.


----------



## MTVision (Jan 23, 2012)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> Megan, that would make sense except that Bossy has posted photos here the other day (through photobucket).



Right. But her edited photo would now be on my Flickr instead of her photobucket.


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 23, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> I'm wondering why so many people use that setting.  It hinders your learning process, IMO.



On the contrary, I learn better by doing, not having someone "do" for me. I'd rather someone tell me how it can be better, then go off and try it myself, rather than have someone just post up an edit and say "here is a better version of your photo." We all have our own ways


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 23, 2012)

Tee said:


> I've seen maybe 5 total edits in the almost 2 years I've been here that were better than the original. If someone critiques my work then I'll use YouTube or other tutorials to fix. I don't learn better by seeing someone else's butchering it but if someone tells me what they don't like then I like to figure it out on my own. Imagine that...someone who doesn't need hand holding.



You need to look at more threads then.

And you have a total of one picture posted for c/c.  ?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering why so many people use that setting.  It hinders your learning process, IMO.
> ...




Hey! You edited my EDIT! If I was GeorgieGirl, you would be in DEEP POO!   lol!


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 23, 2012)

MTVision said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I get what you mean now


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm secretly editing everyone's stuff with reckless abandon.


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 23, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:


> I'm secretly editing everyone's stuff with reckless abandon.



:O


----------



## manaheim (Jan 23, 2012)

Some good laughs.  Love the storm one.  *chuckle*  Love Helen's comments.  

For me, I'm often horrified to see what awful destructive things people do when they edit my images... but then I'm pretty well certain when I post my image that it is exactly what I intended.  That wasn't so much the case 6-10 years ago.  But then, I still leave it "ok" for now... sometimes someone surprises me.

For the most part I think people have it turned on because they're hyper defensive.

And keep in mind that anyone who rails against that comment is... by definition... hyper defensive.   How's THAT for a trap?


----------



## Bossy (Jan 23, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't like my images hosted all over the place. I realize someone can grab it and upload it anyway, but that is what it is.
> ...



I either can't do that or don't know how, every time I upload from computer I get a ! sign so I have to host to photobucket then grab the link. If its embedded in another persons post, do I have the capabilities as the owner of the image to delete it?

Whoops saw that it had been addressed. Thats what I get for not finishing the thread before posting. And I'm a she


----------



## Bossy (Jan 23, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Some good laughs.  Love the storm one.  *chuckle*  Love Helen's comments.
> 
> For me, I'm often horrified to see what awful destructive things people do when they edit my images... but then I'm pretty well certain when I post my image that it is exactly what I intended.  That wasn't so much the case 6-10 years ago.  But then, I still leave it "ok" for now... sometimes someone surprises me.
> 
> ...



Or a control freak! That's a possibility too


----------



## Tee (Jan 23, 2012)

The_Traveler said:
			
		

> And you have a total of one picture posted for c/c.  ?



Yep. When I first joined. I do get critiqued on work at another site as I've been doing more NSFW stuff.  99% of the time it's critique that will be applied to the next shoot (position of lights, posing, etc).


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't like edits on my pictures because the pictures are pretty much how I want them.
This actually hasn't been a problem because I don't think anyone has ever wanted to edit them, or even asked me and I'm not certain that I've ever gotten a comment.  

(Altho Derrel did once tell me that I was worse than mediocre - but I put that down to a medication error on his part)


----------



## Judobreaker (Jan 24, 2012)

*My Photos are NOT OK to Edit*


Anyone ever realize that this is a very blunt statement not leaving room for any details?

Yes, in general I do not allow for edits. With this I refer to post processing like sharpening, color management or other Photoshop tricks like for example cloning.
I've started using Photoshop years before I even thought about picking up photography so I am not here to learn about Photoshop.
Of course I may pick up some fun detail or handy trick along the way, but it is still not why I am here.

I am here to learn about taking the photos, not editing them.
Composition, DOF, lighting, etc. etc.
Those are the things that got me here. That's what I want people to teach me about.

_*Insert witty reply by other member about how cropping is technically editing and will change composition*_

This is exactly my point when I say that it is a very blunt statement.
I would not in any way care if someone took my photo and cropped it a little to show me how a different or better composition may be achieved.
It would be appreciated as that is why I came here.

However, as the mayor part of editing is not about that I have set it to this. The way I post process my photos is the way I want to see them.
If you do not agree with that you may tell me, I will evaluate and possibly edit myself. Critique is always appreciated.


*My Photos are NOT OK to Edit
My Photos are OK to Crop*


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree with Judo...if you have a suggestion about what your eye sees with one of my images, then let me know and I will see if I might like to address it in an edit.


----------



## Dao (Jan 24, 2012)

Photo not OK to edit => All photos in general
Exceptions =>  Post in the thread ask people to edit it and grant the right on that particular photo


Photo OK to edit => All photos in general
Exceptions => Well, it is too late.  It is all over the thread or forum.

It's a personal choice, but either case, if someone want to learn, they can, regardless.


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Jan 24, 2012)

Judobreaker said:
			
		

> My Photos are NOT OK to Edit
> My Photos are OK to Crop



Looks like you got yourself a new signature!


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 24, 2012)

Judobreaker said:


> *My Photos are NOT OK to Edit*
> 
> _*Insert witty reply by other member about how cropping is technically editing and will change composition*_
> 
> ...



But you see, when most of us see the 'not OK to edit' stamp, we won't bother asking if it is OK to crop. You're on your own.

The thing that I really don't understand about the 'not OK to edit' stamp is this: What have you got to lose by letting folks make a graphic suggestion? In extreme cases, someone could edit your photo in jest, and you might not appreciate it. Like putting your head on someone else's body. But the rest of the time, they might do something like: "That photo looks great as-is Judobreaker, but have you thought about boosting the contrast a little, like this...?"

It is not something you thought you wanted to see, but you may reverse that decision if you open your mind a bit. I know I did.

I challenge you (and others) to change your tag and open yourself up a bit for the next round of pix you submit for CC. You might be surprised at how much you learn.

Lastly, remember that it takes a bit of time to save a copy of your pic, edit it, then re-host it. So only the people who are really trying to help are going to actually go to the trouble of editing your pix.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2012)

I never really considered cropping to be an edit...


----------



## Forkie (Jan 24, 2012)

I have that setting because I'm happy with the way I've edited my photos. Plus, I'd never actually use one of my photos that had been edited by someone else.

It's not that I'm totally against it, but I'd rather be asked first.  And since I've never put an image up for C&C, I have no reason to change it.  

Also, as Overread said, I'm one of those who aren't here specifically to learn.  I think (hope!) I have a reasonably developed sense of composition and editing.  I may pipe up with the odd question here and there, but I'm mainly here to discuss and enjoy helping the babies.


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 24, 2012)

Jeremy Z said:
			
		

> But you see, when most of us see the 'not OK to edit' stamp, we won't bother asking if it is OK to crop. You're on your own.
> 
> The thing that I really don't understand about the 'not OK to edit' stamp is this: What have you got to lose by letting folks make a graphic suggestion? In extreme cases, someone could edit your photo in jest, and you might not appreciate it. Like putting your head on someone else's body. But the rest of the time, they might do something like: "That photo looks great as-is Judobreaker, but have you thought about boosting the contrast a little, like this...?"
> 
> ...



Hmm Jeremy I think your missing the point a lot of us have been trying to bring up (though a lot seem to be missing it as well, not just you  ). Besides the well-developed photographers who have their photos as not ok to edit for obvious reasons, us newbies who have it learn best by trying things ourselves. Does having our photos set to not ok to edit mean we don't want to learn? Absolutely not, that is a complete non-sequitor. We just prefer to have suggestions made, try it ourselves, and then go from there. If we want someone to edit our photos, we'll give them the all clear


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 24, 2012)

togalive said:


> Jeremy Z said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well.. it is probably more work to attempt to describe in massive detail what it needs, and also how to do it.. than it is to just show you.  So typically  I am more willing to help those that have "Ok to edit" !


----------



## MTVision (Jan 24, 2012)

togalive said:
			
		

> Hmm Jeremy I think your missing the point a lot of us have been trying to bring up. Besides the well-developed photographers who have their photos as not ok to edit for obvious reasons, us newbies who have it learn best by trying things ourselves. Does having our photos set to not ok to edit? Absolutely not, that is a complete non-sequitor. We just prefer to have suggestions made, try it ourselves, and then go from there. If we want someone to edit our photos, we'll give them the all clear



Suggestions are nice but...with tutorials you see the steps as you follow them. I doubt most newbies (to photoshop and photography) would understand how to burn and dodge an image, why to do it and what the results would be. Yes there is a burn and dodge tool in photoshop but that's not the only way to do it. It's one of the first things I learned here about editing - from KmH. He edited a picture for me and explained how he did it. I still had to learn how to do it but it was a lot more helpful being shown what it does. 

It's not like anybody is going to do a full edit - most edits are done quickly in less than 5 minutes. It's for educational purposes.


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 24, 2012)

Living proof how allowing others to edit helps us learn! My last edit on page 3! http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...llery/270959-3-new-beach-people-photos-2.html


----------



## LightSpeed (Jan 24, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> well..* it is probably more work to attempt to describe in massive detail what it needs, and also how to do it.. than it is to just show you.  So typically  I am more willing to help those that have "Ok to edit" ! *



Uh huh............yeah yeah.
You never cease to amaze me Gipson.

Think Gilligans Island here......


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 24, 2012)

MTVision said:


> togalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is why I am not new to photoshop


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 24, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > well..* it is probably more work to attempt to describe in massive detail what it needs, and also how to do it.. than it is to just show you.  So typically  I am more willing to help those that have "Ok to edit" ! *
> ...



hahaha.. there is a difference between teasing and helping!  Besides.. I was in a goofy mood that night! lol!


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 24, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...


Can I see this infamous over edited photo you two keep talking about?


----------



## Judobreaker (Jan 25, 2012)

Jeremy Z said:


> But you see, when most of us see the 'not OK to edit' stamp, we won't bother asking if it is OK to crop. You're on your own.



I know, I won't blame anyone. I prefer this over allowing any edit.
Personal choice. ^^




Jeremy Z said:


> The thing that I really don't understand about the 'not OK to edit' stamp is this: What have you got to lose by letting folks make a graphic suggestion? In extreme cases, someone could edit your photo in jest, and you might not appreciate it. Like putting your head on someone else's body. But the rest of the time, they might do something like: "That photo looks great as-is Judobreaker, but have you thought about boosting the contrast a little, like this...?"
> 
> It is not something you thought you wanted to see, but you may reverse that decision if you open your mind a bit. I know I did.



If anyone would tell me to try and increase contrast a little or try and add certain effects I would gladly try myself.
I have a fair knowledge of Photoshop so a few small remarks are usually enough for me to try it.
Doing it myself also makes sure I remember stuff better, I learn better from doing things myself.




Jeremy Z said:


> I challenge you (and others) to change your tag and open yourself up a bit for the next round of pix you submit for CC. You might be surprised at how much you learn.



I'm not planning to change the tag but I am always open for critique and comments.
You might say that's a choice I should make different, I guess we agree to disagree. 




Jeremy Z said:


> Lastly, remember that it takes a bit of time to save a copy of your pic, edit it, then re-host it. So only the people who are really trying to help are going to actually go to the trouble of editing your pix.



This is something I appreciate in people, even though I do not allow it on my own photos.
I edit photos from others every once in a while if I think I can help out so I know what's involved.
I encourage anyone to do this when people allow it and/or ask for it.


----------



## One2 (Jan 25, 2012)

I love the storm pictures.  Haha.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 25, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > LightSpeed said:
> ...



This will take you there, Angel!


----------



## Joel_W (Jan 25, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > My question is... why does it bother you so much?
> ...



That's certainly a two sided coin. A beginner or someone without the same editing skills, other then lets say cropping, has a picture edited. What one usually gets is a why I did that, but not a technical description of how they did it.  I've seen edited pictures that technically look nothing like the original. How does that help when you don't have the skills to replicate that type of advanced work, and most likely don't own Photoshop where most of the advanced editing is done these days?

As for me, you can see that I have chosen the NOT allowed option. I picked that when I 1st joined because I too thought that anyone could edit my original pictures.  Now I just prefer to take suggestions when offered, and play with them myself. Sometimes I like the changes, and sometimes I don't. But that's just me.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 25, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> That's certainly a two sided coin. A beginner or someone without the same editing skills, other then lets say cropping, has a picture edited. What one usually gets is a why I did that, but not a technical description of how they did it.  I've seen edited pictures that technically look nothing like the original. How does that help when you don't have the skills to replicate that type of advanced work, and most likely don't own Photoshop where most of the advanced editing is done these days?



That's throwing the baby out with the bath water.
There are lots of people here who will do some edits and then give a short synopsis of what they did so that the OP can have some idea in what direction to go.
If the edits are crap and a mystery besides, they can be ignored
The biggest problem in PPing for new people is not learning how to do stuff but learning what to do.
Thus, when they see it done a term like 'local contrast enhancement' or 'correct perspective' or 'increase saturation' or 'remove color tint', they can see the changes and understand how to go with their images - in the opinion of someone with perhaps more experience.

Yes, the signal to noise ratio in comments is not optimum but cutting off one channel isn't the best avenue, IMO.
Typically, if I'm not allowed to make any changes, I won't bother to comment because I would have to write more and be understood less.

Lew


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 25, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Typically, if I'm not allowed to make any changes, I won't bother to comment because I would have to write more and be understood less.
> 
> Lew



Ditto!


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Jan 25, 2012)

sm4him said:


> I used it when I first signed up because I had NO idea what I was getting into (in more ways than one, lol), and didn't want to give permission to a bunch of internet strangers to take my photos (which, no, are not professional or even good necessarily--but dadgumit, they're MINE) and do who knows what to.  For all I knew, I was gonna post a photo of my little boys (haha...it'd have to be an OLD photo, since they are currently about 6'5" and 6'8") and someone was gonna make them look fat, and pimply and put a mustache on them.
> 
> Yes, I'm a bit of skeptic, lol.
> 
> As soon as I realized the actual POINT of "My Photos are OK to Edit" I quickly changed my selection. In fact, I wish there was a "PLEASE Someone with Some Skill Edit My Photos."


 
very, very valid point. 
just joined and i haven't decided what to click regarding letting people edit... but having some who can show or guide you in a way that help you perfect your work.. why not?


----------



## Joel_W (Jan 26, 2012)

I do see your points about not commenting if one can't show the changes with an edit.  Sorry, but I don't agree with that statement as being an absolute. If I or someone esle posts some very nice photos, which are technically correct as well, why can't you make a positive post?  I've also seen many posts with photos that have gotten CC's, and no edits have been posted to show their corrections.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> I do see your points about not commenting if one can't show the changes with an edit.  Sorry, but I don't agree with that statement as being an absolute. If I or someone esle posts some very nice photos, which are technically correct as well, why can't you make a positive post?  I've also seen many posts with photos that have gotten CC's, and no edits have been posted to show their corrections.



All depends on the photo, the mood I am in, how much time I have available and / or want to put into it... and also the OP's responses to other threads / C&C's. If I see someone honestly trying to learn.. I will usually try to help! If it is the same old thing the OP has done in the past twenty threads they started with no real improvement.. I won't bother, as they aren't listening.

Being able to edit just gives us one more tool to reach the OP with.. if we are denied that "tool" then I often assume that person doesn't think they need help... and pass on.


----------



## Joel_W (Jan 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Joel_W said:
> 
> 
> > I do see your points about not commenting if one can't show the changes with an edit.  Sorry, but I don't agree with that statement as being an absolute. If I or someone esle posts some very nice photos, which are technically correct as well, why can't you make a positive post?  I've also seen many posts with photos that have gotten CC's, and no edits have been posted to show their corrections.
> ...



  Ok, I see your points, and they have merit. I'm going to change my not to ok, and see what happens. Perhaps that's one of the reasons why my (mostly florals), get plenty of views, but hardly any comments, good, bad, or indifferent.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 26, 2012)

Just an F.Y.I./example for folks who maybe could use a little help learning how to critique and suggest improvements with words: Here's a popular photo site dedicated to the idea that it can be done with words: photoSIG » Main  It's a good place to learn how to critique photos, and to learn how to take blunt-force critiques, and you'll find a lot of great photos there for inspiration as well.

Personally, I don't see the limitation imposed by not allowing others to edit, but then again, I feel I'm able to express my thoughts pretty well without drawing a picture.  When someone does expressly ask for visual help via a photo edit, I'm happy to oblige and to explain the steps I took.

When I edit by request, I try to respect their original effort and stick with what they're asking for specifically.  I don't usually run hog wild with it.  If they ask to clear up a shadow, I clear up the shadow.  Clone out a wire?  I clone out the wire.  Clear up some acne?  I clear up the acne.  I don't usually then go on to change everything else from the crop to the saturation to the contrast, dodge, burn, clone, etc. that they didn't ask for.  I try to stick with just what I think is necessary to resolve the issue they've specifically asked for help with.  I did have some fun  in this thread just for laughs because the question was so open-ended, but that's an exception for me.

By contrast, I see others jump in and completely change a photo so that it's practically inside out and upside down with edits and changes, which is no skin off my nose but, from my point of view, it's often nothing short of a total butchery, with results that look seriously terrible to my eye.  I can understand that happening when noobs get hold of a file and start going crazy with PS on it, but it even comes out of some of the folks around here that supposedly have a lot of experience and ability.  Then a noob or two does the "oooh" and "ahhhh" over it, while I just shake my head and bite my lip.

No offense to anyone here, but I'm not interested in anyone butchering my photos to "help me improve", thank you very much.  I'm generally pretty happy with the final results I post anyway, and while I welcome C&C, I take critiques and suggestions with a grain of salt.  They are, after all, just opinions.  I may concur or not, and I thank them for their time and effort to look and leave their thoughts either way, but that doesn't mean I'm necessarily going to agree and embrace their thoughts and suggestions and then implement them.

If some folks can't use words to express their thoughts about my photos, that's okay - I'll survive somehow without the stunningly spectacular insights that they feel could only have been expressed with an edit of my photo.  I may lose out one in a hundred times that way, but there are still plenty of people who know how to use words to express themselves, and I honestly prefer that to enduring the way too many times someone would turn one of my photos into something that would probably make me cringe and wince to look at, based on what I see happen all too often around here.

YMMV


----------



## Joel_W (Jan 26, 2012)

Buckster, nice said.  

I've already changed from Not to OK, and will take a wait and see attitude.  If I get what you discribed, then I'll just go back to Not ok, and that's that. 

I do feel that when I post a picture, that's the final edit that I liked, and wanted to share here on the list. If someone does in fact have a better concept, I'm more then willing to evaluate it, as they did my original photograph.  My personal issue is that I don't have Photoshop, Elements, or Lightroom yet, so there is a lot of things I can't do until I purchase one of those programs.  I've also moved up from my main camera being a Nikon P500 that is JPEG only to a D70S which now allows me to shoot and edit in RAW.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 26, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Personally, I don't see the limitation imposed by not allowing others to edit, but then again, I feel I'm able to express my thoughts pretty well without drawing a picture.  When someone does expressly ask for visual help via a photo edit, I'm happy to oblige and to explain the steps I took.
> 
> If some folks can't use words to express their thoughts about my photos, that's okay - I'll survive somehow without the stunningly spectacular insights that they feel could only have been expressed with an edit of my photo.  I may lose out one in a hundred times that way, but there are still plenty of people who know how to use words to express themselves, and I honestly prefer that to enduring the way too many times someone would turn one of my photos into something that would probably make me cringe and wince to look at, based on what I see happen all too often around here.
> 
> YMMV



This seems to me like a not so subtle passive-aggressive attempt to put down of those of us who want to use whatever tools available to do a favor for someone else. And to somehow elevate yourself as a wordsmith who can describe even the most subtle of visual elements in words.
Perhaps so.

Why not just respect how we want to work and you do things your own way without this verbal weenie-wagging?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 26, 2012)

My interpretation was that he was saying tell me what you think is needed not take my photo and edit it.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 26, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I don't see the limitation imposed by not allowing others to edit, but then again, I feel I'm able to express my thoughts pretty well without drawing a picture.  When someone does expressly ask for visual help via a photo edit, I'm happy to oblige and to explain the steps I took.
> ...


Your armchair psychology session notwithstanding, it's not meant to put anyone down, but to express what I honestly think and feel about the issue.  If you feel put down when you read it, maybe some inner reflection on why you feel that way would be helpful to you.  You may be familiar with the old phrase, "If the shoe fits..."

That said, it wouldn't hurt for people to learn how to use words and phrases to convey their thoughts if they're not able to do that yet.  It's a good skill set to have as a tool, and not just for this forum or photography critiques.  That's why I included the link to PhotoSIG - it's a great place to learn how to do that.



The_Traveler said:


> Why not just respect how we want to work and you do things your own way without this verbal weenie-wagging?


I respect it already.  I'm not telling anyone to change what they're doing or how they do it.  I'm not saying anyone's wrong for allowing or not allowing their photos to be edited, nor for editing or not editing the photos of those who allow it.  Unlike some here, I really don't care what ANYONE else does in that regard.  I also don't hold back from comments and critiques by posting pissy comments instead like, "I'd help but you won't allow your photos to be edited, so too bad for you", the way I see some folks around here do it.

The question was asked "why" do some not allow their photos to edited.  I simply answered honestly.  If you don't like it that I answered, too bad for you, but it's not "verbal weenie wagging" on my part to simply participate in a conversation.


----------



## Dom6663 (Jan 26, 2012)

Im a noobie photographer, and I'm not great with photoshop either. 

The reason I have it set this way is because *it does not hinder my learning, if anything it makes me learn more. *Tons of people take photos and post them, then someone else fixes them for them. If people point out what I did wrong, and what needs to change, then I personally have to go through the process of learning and recognizing what the problem is, and how to solve it.

This process is how you really learn how to avoid the issue in the first place. 

In addition, if I want someone to fix one of my photos, or edit them, I can just request it to be done.


----------



## LiquidGrace (Jan 26, 2012)

I am more of a visual learner over hearing all the technical fixes that I need to make. Mind you I'm not daft and I do know about the technical aspects and definitions to photography (albeit not all of course). I like the technical aspects to be explained with a visual of what should be done. Plain and simple, visual aids always seem to help me more. 

For a person who is relatively new I feel the "edits are OK" would be a bit more beneficial to not only them but those trying to explain a point. I'm sure some newbies joining the forum dont have a firm grasp of even the basic concepts of PP. This is why I feel that edits are very beneficial to them. To me it does especially for new photographers say Im good and dont need your help. It just doesnt make it seem like for someone new theyre really ready to learn. 

I don't find someone who takes my photos and editing them to be holding my hand, or doing it for me. On the contrary, I look at what they've done and then I try to recreate the end result myself. I learn through trial and error by saying "Nope that doesn't look at all like their edit." If I truly can't figure it out I will probably message them to just simply ask what they changed. Not how or the degree that they changed it just what. 
Challenging myself like that, pushes me to ask questions when I'm truly unsure of how to proceed. While not all edits make the photo look better, it's at the discretion of that photographer to see the value in the edit or not. 

I guess everyone learns differently and some prefer to hear what they need to fix, then try to attempt it from there, without a visual of what they should or could alter.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 4, 2012)

Buckster said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster said:
> ...



Pheewwwww
Now I'mREALLY  feeling good about spending that $25 to joint this Warm and Fuzzy Forum.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 4, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...


 you're about to feel worse it's actually free to join this forum


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 4, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...



It gets interesting at times.. lol..  but in general it is a great place!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 4, 2012)

yeah, no. Priveleges come with the $25.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 4, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> yeah, no. Priveleges come with the $25.


 
Yeah, I know it's free to join, just thought I may have found myself a permanent home and being able to utilize the storage would be worth the $25. But MAN, I don&#8217;t know. Some of these folks are B-R-U-T-A-L


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 4, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, no. Priveleges come with the $25.
> ...


 I figured you knew it was free, just being funny


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 4, 2012)

My photo are ok to edit 
For me it has proved valuable when someone does some technique I don't know well. This causes me to go back and learn how that person achieved what they did. Also with the edited photo as a comparison I can judge my success in trying new technique.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 4, 2012)

He was referring to the $25....did you read that post?


----------



## KmH (Feb 4, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, no. Priveleges come with the $25.
> ...


There are much worse forums.  Or is that just 'Tough Love'?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Some of the young posters here are just B-R-U-T-A-L. I thnik other forums handle this influx better...


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 4, 2012)

KmH;2487845There are much worse forums.  Or is that just 'Tough Love'? ;)[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Oh... It's Tough Love? I feel better now!:hug::


----------



## OwensMomma310 (Feb 4, 2012)

I put it cuz Im only new to the site and my Camera settings not to editing or photoshop as im a graphics designer and I edit photos a lot, If I can't get a photo to look right I figured I'd post and see what others can help with. I just liked to be asked if they can or I like to "Need" to ask for help on stuff.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 5, 2012)

OwensMomma310 said:


> I put it cuz Im only new to the site and my Camera settings not to editing or photoshop as im a graphics designer and I edit photos a lot, If I can't get a photo to look right I figured I'd post and see what others can help with.



Don't know what that says but ok...


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 5, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> OwensMomma310 said:
> 
> 
> > I put it cuz Im only new to the site and my Camera settings not to editing or photoshop as im a graphics designer and I edit photos a lot, If I can't get a photo to look right I figured I'd post and see what others can help with.
> ...



Ph0enix.. she is a graphics designer, not an English major! Your translation skills are lacking, you need to watch more TV!  tsk tsk!  ;P     lol!


----------

